# Спондило-эпифизарная дисплазия или гипохондроплазия у ребенка



## Софронова Вера (15 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Уже крик души!
Ребенку в мае будет 4 года, бьем тревогу сразу с рождения, но до сих пор врачи только отсылают и ничего не говорят конкретного.
Симптомы: при узи во время беременности врачи говорили, что ручки и ножки на пару недель меньше срока. Но они не придавали значения этому. Родилась обычным ребенком, 53 см, 3800, кесаревосечение. До года заметили несколько выпирающую грудную клетку, круглый животик, торчащий пупок, грыжи не обнаружили. За ручку начала ходить  с 10 мес, но бехз поддержки не ходила до 1,2 мес. Пошла только после осмотра и массажей остеопата, который предположил, что у нас было смешение и ребенок не мог держать равновесие. утиная походка, не умение бегать, прыгать по сей день. Ходит тяжело, по лестницам в огромным трудом, малоподвижна.
    Внешне на сегодня замечаем у ребенка непропорциональнось, но определить, что именно не так, пока не можем, голова на фоне всего остального явно больше. Рост не более 90 см. Вес около 13 кг. Рост и вес практически не меняются.

Не разгибает до конца ножки, не сгибает до конца, то же самое с ручками, в локтях не разгибаются ручки. ходит как на ходулях. Периодически становится трудно ходить, особенно по утрам. 

Врачи офтальмологи ставят сильное ухудшение зрения, но ни в одной клинике не поставили конкретный минус, говорят о -5, но ребенок без очков ориентируется лучше, чем при -5.

Отставаний в развитии нет. Ребенок ходит в обычный детский сад.

Все врачи нашего города, у которых мы были, ставят гипохондроплазию. Генетик поставил диагноз Спондило-эпифизарная дисплазия. Нет никаких прогнозов, рекомендаций, вообще никакого внимания к ребенку. Если учесть, что всех врачей мы проходим платно, это очень расстраивает. И до сих пор нет ни одного врача, который готов наблюдать. Очень нужна хоть какая-то помощь. Девочка очень веселая, невероятно добрая, очень хочет жить как другие детки, но уже столкнулась с жестокостью, косыми взглядами взрослых и обидными действиями сверстников.

Будем рады любым ответам. Куда ехать? Где обследовать ребенка? Дорого ли это будет?
ПОложена ли ребенку инвалидность? Может ли ребенок в дальнейшем учиться в обычной школе?Есть ли надежды на улучшения? Как мы можем улучшить ее рост и способность двигаться?

Заранее, огромное спасибо!


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2016)

*Софронова Вера*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

